# ¿Alguno ganais pasta con youtube?, ¿Que tal lo veis como forma de crear activos (videos) que den ing



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (14 Feb 2016)

Pues eso, que tengo curiosidad si alguno de vosotros haciendo videos en youtube logra tener ingresos y tal. Sería interesante saber vuestra experiencia.


----------



## C.BALE (14 Feb 2016)

Se necesitan muchas reproducciones y tiempo para tener unos ingresos decentes.


----------



## wtfisgoingon (14 Feb 2016)

Ganar dinero con vídeos de Youtube es una lotería. Lo más importante es que no son ingresos pasivos, cuando ganas tienes que subir nuevos vídeos cada poco tiempo para mantener tu boleto y que no te lo robe el nuevo payaso para adolescentes. Cuanto más tiempo lleva tu vídeo publicado, menos visitas recibe. Los grandes youtubers son grandes payasos, no empresarios.

Hay formas de generar ingresos pasivos por Internet, que a poco que le dediques tiempo obtendrás tu renta, pero Youtube no es una de ellas.


----------



## romanrdgz (14 Feb 2016)

Lo de los ingresos pasivos está ya muy explotado. De todos modos me flipa como cualquier subnormal consigue captar a miles de suscriptores para ver como comentan su día a día en familia. Me pone hasta de mal humor ver a mi novia enganchada todo el día al youtube...

Con la venta de fotos de stock también está complicado sacar ingresos pasivos, pero bueno. Yo me vengo sacando con eso unos 75€ en los últimos seis meses. Para vivir no es, pero bueno, como me gsuta la fotografía pues no me importa, lo veo como un hobby que quizá me pague una cámara nueva de aquí a unos años, sin más.


----------



## bambum (14 Feb 2016)

wtfisgoingon dijo:


> Hay formas de generar ingresos pasivos por Internet, que a poco que le dediques tiempo obtendrás tu renta, pero Youtube no es una de ellas.



Cuales?. Y no me digas que Adsense


----------



## Adicto (14 Feb 2016)

Hace una semana vi la cuenta de un youtuber. Ganana con adsense 3-4 $ por cada 10.000 reproducciones a una media de 5 minutos/reproducción. Eso le daba 300-400 $ por 1.000.000 de reproducciones de 5 minutos/mes. 

Vamos, que para vivir de youtube tienes que llegar al millón de seguidores y que te den unos 10 millones de reproducciones/mes.


----------



## gurrumino (14 Feb 2016)

Probablemente vendiendo pedos envasados al vacío ganes mas pasta.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (14 Feb 2016)

Adicto dijo:


> Hace una semana vi la cuenta de un youtuber. Ganana con adsense 3-4 $ por cada 10.000 reproducciones a una media de 5 minutos/reproducción. Eso le daba 300-400 $ por 1.000.000 de reproducciones de 5 minutos/mes.
> 
> Vamos, que para vivir de youtube tienes que llegar al millón de seguidores y que te den unos 10 millones de reproducciones/mes.



Ya, bueno, luego tienes videos absurdos que cuentan poquisimo ser producidos y que han tenido muchas visitas:

my cat speaks alien - YouTube


----------



## Adicto (15 Feb 2016)

esplendorgeometrico dijo:


> Ya, bueno, luego tienes videos absurdos que cuentan poquisimo ser producidos y que han tenido muchas visitas:
> 
> my cat speaks alien - YouTube



El 99% de los videos cuestan poco el ser producidos, es youtube no la TV. El video que comentas sólo no tiene ni 2 millones de reproducciones que no le habrán dado nada de pasta al creador porque no tendrá cuenta de adsense.
No sé porque la gente se piensa que youtube es una mina de oro cuándo muy pocos ganan dinero.


----------



## Sigh (15 Feb 2016)

Yo tengo algunas amigas que ganan pasta con Youtube.
Una es rusa, y tiene un canal de... flipad, advierte a los rusos de los efectos del progresismo en Europa occidental. Se saca una pasta, pero esta temblando porque hay varios grupos de España y de Suecia que le han denunciado la cuenta y teme que se la cierren en breve.

La cuestion de ganar pasta con Youtube es:
-Depende en que idioma hagas los videos y a que publico. Los que estan en ingles tengo entendido que se pagan muchisimo mejor que los demas.
-Tienes que hacer videos sencillos que la gente vea por cualquier cuestion. Por ejemplo, un video de gatos es negocio seguro. Pero tienes que conseguir que tu gato haga alguna gilipollez.
-Tienes que conseguir material que puedas utilizar. Y currarte un poco la produccion, que no sea cutre y con la camara moviendose.
-Youtube da pasta a largo plazo. Si por ejemplo tienes 150 videos subidos, son 150 videos que estaran registrando visitas a lo largo del tiempo. Al cabo de 3 años con esos videos ahi, ya tendras algo.


----------



## luismarple (15 Feb 2016)

Que no, ostias! que youtube no es un fin, es un medio para hacer pasta!! adsense no da ni para pipas!!

Lo que necesitas encontrar es algo vendible, o tener un negocio, o buscar algo que vender.

Youtube sólo es rentable si sirve para potenciar un negocio, por ejemplo. Tienes un bar, organizas los viernes la noche del monologo amateur. Cada viernes grabas la actuación y lo subes a youtube. Ese video lo va a ver el monologuista, su familia, compañeros de trabajo, amigos... Y todos van a saber que los viernes por la noche en tu bar hay monólogos amateur, con lo que si un viernes no se les ocurre dónde ir igual gracias a youtube consigues algo más de clientela (sólo es un ejemplo).

Pero adsense per se??? eso no da ni para pipas.


----------



## Kvothe89 (15 Feb 2016)

Hay maneras mejores de ganar dinero por internet hoy en dia.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (16 Feb 2016)

Kvothe89 dijo:


> Hay maneras mejores de ganar dinero por internet hoy en dia.



Iluminanos hombre que para algo esta el foro, intercambiar ideas y tal.


----------



## samu_xplod (17 Feb 2016)

Tengo un compañero que trabaja conmigo y se saca todos los meses más de 300 euros.. Eso fue la última vez que hable con el del tema del que hace unos meses..tengo entendido que tienes que hacerte partner o algo así y os aseguró que no tiene tantísimas visitas como decis incluso nose si es AdSense el que le paga.
Un saludo!!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI RIO-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luismarple (18 Feb 2016)

samu_xplod dijo:


> Tengo un compañero que trabaja conmigo y se saca todos los meses más de 300 euros.. Eso fue la última vez que hable con el del tema del que hace unos meses..tengo entendido que tienes que hacerte partner o algo así y os aseguró que no tiene tantísimas visitas como decis incluso nose si es AdSense el que le paga.
> Un saludo!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI RIO-L01 mediante Tapatalk



Me has recordado a esto:

En un monte en nosedonde
hay un santo, nosequién
que le rezas no se qué
y te concede nosecuantos.


Información en estado puro.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (18 Feb 2016)

"hay gente que gana dinero con el poker" XD


----------



## luismarple (18 Feb 2016)

Y con el futbol profesional.

De hecho en España me atrevo a asegurar que hay más futbolistas profesionales que youtubers capaces de vivir de lo que ganan con la publicidad de sus videos.


----------



## Cantar del mio Cid (18 Feb 2016)

Vamos, que para sacarte un sueldo tienes que rezarle a Mordor.O vivir en pakinistan para poder despilfarrar.Vendiendo cromos en el patio del colegio gano más.


----------



## Crispín Klander (18 Feb 2016)

esplendorgeometrico dijo:


> Iluminanos hombre que para algo esta el foro, intercambiar ideas y tal.



Intercambiar ideas esta bien y tal.

El que pidas que te expliquen formas de ganar dinero pasivo via internet .. ya no tanto.

Por que no pides dinero directamente ?


No me entra en la cabeza que nadie comparta los secretos y trucos de forrarse via I.Pasivos con un nick , simplemente por que lo pide. Yo -al menos - NO.


----------



## energia01 (18 Feb 2016)

Sube vídeos de series antiguas ...se gana mucho con publicidad. 

Veo unas cuanta cuentas subiéndose series tipo Sherlock holmes etc...y les va muy bien.

Claro que luego.....


----------



## ransomraff (19 Feb 2016)

Claro que se puede ganar dinero, pero fácil no es.

De que puedes hacer vídeos que tengan por lo menos medio millón de reproducciones mensuales.
Desde luego con un curso de programación, excel o solidworks no lo vas a conseguir.

Pero hablando de chorradas o juegos o moda es posible, claro que la linea entre triunfar y hacer el ridiculo es muy fina, de hecho creo que van las dos cosas de la mano.


----------



## energia01 (19 Feb 2016)

veo a gente que sube series antiguas y la gente las ve, que sean antiguas no significa qeu sean malas o que no tengan interes. se puede conseguir facil cientos de miles de seguidores, solo que tienes que ingeniarte para que no te baneen, aunque suelen tardar.

los veo ahi años y ganando bastante pasta con la publicidad.


----------



## Cloruro_Sádico (22 Feb 2016)

energia01 dijo:


> veo a gente que sube series antiguas y la gente las ve, que sean antiguas no significa qeu sean malas o que no tengan interes. se puede conseguir facil cientos de miles de seguidores, solo que tienes que ingeniarte para que no te baneen, aunque suelen tardar.
> 
> los veo ahi años y ganando bastante pasta con la publicidad.



Existe algo llamado copyright .


----------



## Julianillo (27 Feb 2016)

Solo tengo que hacerlo 1000 veces mejor

Tenía un canal monetizado por si sonaba la,flauta sobre embarcaciones y últimamente me he puesto con un curso de de refrigeración , a lo sencillo, con una pizarra de esas veleda de borrar y la cámara en la cabeza , en lo mío la verdad es que soy bastante bueno y estoy flipando porque he tenido un subidón de suscriptores y de visitas , en un mes hice 100 suscriptores y tengo 99% de likes, todo eso con apenas 15 videos de formación básica para frigoristas, de momento gano 0,50 € diarios pero es fácil sólo tengo que hacerlo 1000 veces mejor, hay muchísima gente que agradece enormemente el que tu compartas tu experiencia gratis ( a mí me costó 9 años de dos FP,s y 25 años de equivocarme en mi curro )y le encontrado un cierto regustillo altruista en eso, eso de enseñar al que no sabe. Voy por más de 500 subscriptores y mi canal ya es un hervidero de consultas de frigoristas de América latina, en las que van del palo :oye mi amol quiero saberlo todo sobre esta máquina::
La gran esperanza de YouTube es que nos llegue el apoyo por fans tal y como está funcionando en Estados Unidos . Quien así lo desee, y el canal le aporte valor puede colaborar con una cantidad simbólica de un euro al mantenimiento del canal , yo he colaborado alguna vez con un canal de formación de pilotos privados aviación y todo va por PayPal. Creo que Google está compensando la bajada de ingresos por ad Block , y El aumento de visualización en dispositivos móviles donde es difícil encalomar un anuncio.

Es toda una auténtica revolución que cada uno de nosotros en nuestra medida nos estemos convirtiendo en generadores de contenidos de alcance mundial, aunque llevemos ya unos años con YouTube , creo que estamos en los inicios una etapa donde cada uno de nosotros puede Ceder al mundo su legado, y para siempre, tanto sobre entretenimiento como de formación,


----------



## luismarple (27 Feb 2016)

Julianillo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 69646
> Solo tengo que hacerlo 1000 veces mejor
> 
> Tenía un canal monetizado por si sonaba la,flauta sobre embarcaciones y últimamente me he puesto con un curso de de refrigeración , a lo sencillo, con una pizarra de esas veleda de borrar y la cámara en la cabeza , en lo mío la verdad es que soy bastante bueno y estoy flipando porque he tenido un subidón de suscriptores y de visitas , en un mes hice 100 suscriptores y tengo 99% de likes, todo eso con apenas 15 videos de formación básica para frigoristas, de momento gano 0,50 € diarios pero es fácil sólo tengo que hacerlo 1000 veces mejor, hay muchísima gente que agradece enormemente el que tu compartas tu experiencia gratis ( a mí me costó 9 años de dos FP,s y 25 años de equivocarme en mi curro )y le encontrado un cierto regustillo altruista en eso, eso de enseñar al que no sabe. Voy por más de 500 subscriptores y mi canal ya es un hervidero de consultas de frigoristas de América latina, en las que van del palo :oye mi amol quiero saberlo todo sobre esta máquina::
> ...



Gran ejemplo!

Un tío que repara barcos hace sus videos de cómo cambiarle las pastillas de freno al barco. Micronicho total en el que puede terminar de puto amo. Con sus videos gana 50 céntimos al día en publicidad, 15 euros al mes. Si en sus videos anuncia que repara barcos en toda la zona de Alicante (por poner algo) y consigue un cliente a través de youtube que le manda un motor de fueraborda para reparar ganará cientos de euros con esa reparación.

El negocio en Youtube es potenciar otro negocio.


----------



## Julianillo (28 Feb 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Gran ejemplo!
> 
> Un tío que repara barcos hace sus videos de cómo cambiarle las pastillas de freno al barco. Micronicho total en el que puede terminar de puto amo. Con sus videos gana 50 céntimos al día en publicidad, 15 euros al mes. Si en sus videos anuncia que repara barcos en toda la zona de Alicante (por poner algo) y consigue un cliente a través de youtube que le manda un motor de fueraborda para reparar ganará cientos de euros con esa reparación.
> 
> El negocio en Youtube es potenciar otro negocio.



Para conseguir faena no lo hago porque no doy más de si tras haber decidido no crecer, de eso no me quejo, lo que echo en falta , es tener un aprendiz al que le pueda transferir el oficio, y es por eso que pensé que el conocimiento mejor dejarlo a todos en lugar de a uno solo.

Creo que toda esa generación que ahora está con las tonterías de vegeta el rubius , gamming etc, cuando crezcan buscarán formarse a través vídeos ya que ese es su ecosistema , y son casi todos los jóvenes de hoy,

si les dejamos para el día de mañana contenido de calidad, y sigue la publi generando ingresos... Oyes...pues unos dinerillos para renovar la boina no me vendrán mal...


----------



## RBU o madmax (28 Feb 2016)

wtfisgoingon dijo:


> Ganar dinero con vídeos de Youtube es una lotería. Lo más importante es que no son ingresos pasivos, cuando ganas tienes que subir nuevos vídeos cada poco tiempo para mantener tu boleto y que no te lo robe el nuevo payaso para adolescentes. Cuanto más tiempo lleva tu vídeo publicado, menos visitas recibe. Los grandes youtubers son grandes payasos, no empresarios.
> 
> Hay formas de generar ingresos pasivos por Internet, que a poco que le dediques tiempo obtendrás tu renta, pero Youtube no es una de ellas.



hay youtubers grandes como holasoygerman que suben un video al mes o menos y tienen millones de reproducciones

holasoygerman YouTube Stats, Channel Statistics - Socialblade.com

48 millones de visitas al mes y mira el ritmo de subida de videos


----------



## Z4LMAN (28 Feb 2016)

RBU o madmax dijo:


> hay youtubers grandes como holasoygerman que suben un video al mes o menos y tienen millones de reproducciones
> 
> holasoygerman YouTube Stats, Channel Statistics - Socialblade.com
> 
> 48 millones de visitas al mes y mira el ritmo de subida de videos



Hola Soy German y soy un puto subnormal...pero gano dinero porque en el mundo hay mas subnormales que perros descalzos..

Pues eso, nada nuevo sobre el horizonte...subnormales han habido y habran siempre, lo mismo que listos y tontos..solo cambia la forma de atraerlos


----------



## luismarple (28 Feb 2016)

Nah, me atrevo a decir que en España hay menos youtubers profesionales que futbolistas profesionales. El negocio en youtube es hacerse un nombre en algo. Cuántos clientes ganará gracias a su canal el dentista más visto de youtube en castellano?? seguro que esos clientes le dejan mucha más pasta que lo que pueda sacar por anuncios.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Feb 2016)

_hay youtubers grandes como holasoygerman que suben un video al mes o menos y tienen millones de reproducciones

holasoygerman YouTube Stats, Channel Statistics - Socialblade.com

48 millones de visitas al mes y mira el ritmo de subida de videos_

A ver si nos dejas la documentación. Toma te dejo unos artículos que analizan sus posibles ganancias. 
Pues sí que ganan pasta los cabrones haciendo el subnormal:

Cuanto Gana Hola Soy Germán? - Dinero Sueldo Salario


15 millonarios que hicieron su fortuna con YouTube - Taringa!


----------



## hoyosplus (28 Feb 2016)

Nosotros llevamos dos meses para la friolera cifra de 1.22€

Tenemos un canal de entretenimiento infantil de YouTube: WELCOME TOYS. 


Welcome Toys Entertainment - YouTube


----------



## M0j1tt0 (29 Feb 2016)

RBU o madmax dijo:


> hay youtubers grandes como holasoygerman que suben un video al mes o menos y tienen millones de reproducciones
> 
> holasoygerman YouTube Stats, Channel Statistics - Socialblade.com
> 
> 48 millones de visitas al mes y mira el ritmo de subida de videos



Ese señor tiene dos canales:

-> Uno dedicado a sus vídeos de "humor" en el que si es cierto que sube una media de un vídeo al mes. (26,502,523 subscribers • 2,449,901,092 views )

-> Un canal dedicado a juegos en exclusiva que se llama JuegaGerman, al que sube vídeos día si y día no. (11,528,677 subscribers • 2,409,391,843 views )

Es decir, como entreteneur ha dividido su producto en dos canales diferenciados que se apoyan mutuamente.

Me hace gracia cuando opinais sobre los youtubers.... sólo sube un vídeo al mes, sólo sube un vídeo a la semana.

Claro, coño, lo sube cuando lo tiene listo, pero eso no significa que no trabajara en el vídeo a diario. 

Hacer el vídeo le llevará su tiempo, más o menos en función de su habilidad o de sus conocimentos. 

Incluso subir el puto vídeo lleva tiempo.

Si fuera tan fácil vivir de youtube y realmente no precisase de esfuerzo y dedicación veríamos todos los días por la calle a niñatos con megacoches haciendo el jíbaro (como los futbolistas). Y no los vemos ¿verdad?.

Es más, lo que se aprecia, cuando aparecen imágenes de sus casas, es que viven en casas más o menos normales, sin lujos excesivos.

Vamos, que el único lujo que se aprecia es que han dejado de ser casapapis a una corta edad. Pues mire usted...

No entro en si el contenido que desarrollan es de calidad o de buen gusto, ese es otro tema. (todo lo que emite telecirco tiene para mi un pésimo gusto... y lidera audiencias).

---------- Post added 29-feb-2016 at 08:14 ----------

Y sobre las ganancias que obtienen, haced el favor de sacar estimaciones basadas en criterios más realistas.

Una cosa es cómo valora socialblade lo que vale el canal (si es rentable o no meter anuncios en ese canal) y otra lo que les entra en la cuenta corriente.

Me temo que ni siquiera los grandes ganan tanta pasta como algún periolisto malicioso se atreve a afirmar.


----------



## Avanza (29 Feb 2016)

en mi opinión los ingresos por publicidad en youtube irán a menos, antes cuando había unos pocos aun, hoy día hay miles y miles de personas subiendo vídeos de manera continua.

El coste por click debe bajar por lo que solo los que consiguen millones de visitas pueden dedicarse a ello.


----------



## luismarple (29 Feb 2016)

Es que los números no salen. Para que un youtuber reciba 1000 euros en un mes los anuncios en su página tienen que generar unos beneficios para el anunciante(que no ventas) de al menos esos 1000 euros más la parte que se queda youtube. Eso son muchos clicks. Pero muchos muchos.


----------



## RBU o madmax (29 Feb 2016)

M0j1tt0 dijo:


> Ese señor tiene dos canales:
> 
> -> Uno dedicado a sus vídeos de "humor" en el que si es cierto que sube una media de un vídeo al mes. (26,502,523 subscribers • 2,449,901,092 views )
> 
> ...



hay youtubers como willyrex que es uno que sube cada dia videos del juego ese famoso minecraft, y tiene un masserati y vive en los angeles y puedes verlo en instagram







hay muchos forrados, otra cosa es que no alarden mucho por q saben que se le puede volver en contra

yo solo he dicho que hay youtubers con canales que no suben muchos videos seguidos y obtienen un monton de visitas, no digo que cueste mas o menos hacer el video

en el caso del german ese no cuesta una mierda hacer un vlog de 5 minutos. ese sube un video cada mes o menos por que esta forrado y no le hace falta por que siempre tiene visitas con lo que ya tiene subido, asi que se a pasado a hacer el subnormal jguando a videojuegos en su canal secundario

aunque la verdad ahora mismo no puedo pensar en ningun canal q suba un video al mes o menos, y tenga un monton de visitas sin parar sin un canal secundario, pero si buscas seguro que los hay

si el german ese o cualquiera de los grandes dejara de subir videos, seguirian teniendo millones de visitas al mes durante años

esos suben ya videos por costumbre y abaricia y miedo de que si dejan de subir sus seguidores dejaran de llegar pero no es asi.... tienen montones de videos viralizados que rentaran dinero PARA SIEMPRE

hay canales de MIERDA abandonados que viralizan un video que tiene millones de visitas y nunca dejan de llegar visitas solo por ese video millonario


----------



## luismarple (29 Feb 2016)

Los youtubers en inglés son otra liga, su mercado es mucho mayor y con más poder adquisitivo. Si encima hablas de un tema generalista en el que puedes hacer publicidad encubierta como son los videojuegos es mucho más fácil monetizar. Eso sí, lo que paga tu anunciante a youtube lo tienes que acabar generando en tu canal, y eso son muchos muchos muchos clicks.


----------



## RBU o madmax (29 Feb 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Los youtubers en inglés son otra liga, su mercado es mucho mayor y con más poder adquisitivo. Si encima hablas de un tema generalista en el que puedes hacer publicidad encubierta como son los videojuegos es mucho más fácil monetizar. Eso sí, lo que paga tu anunciante a youtube lo tienes que acabar generando en tu canal, y eso son muchos muchos muchos clicks.



pero si willyrex es español


----------



## luismarple (29 Feb 2016)

Y sus videos están en español? entonces todo es mentira. El maserati y la vida en USA lo está pagando de otro lado.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (1 Mar 2016)

luismarple os ha dado la clave de como ganar pasta con youtube si os especializáis en algo que sabeis.


----------



## Señor Rosa (1 Mar 2016)

Estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que dice luismarple.

Tengo un canal con alrededor de 35.000 suscriptores, el cual ahora tengo abandonado por motivos personales.

Llegué a cobrar hasta 275 euros mensuales por alrededor de 430.000 visitas al mes.

Pero el "chollo" no es infinito.

El chollo lo tienen los que a coste cero generan ingresos. Se ponen la cámara delante, hacen el subnormal y lo ven millones de personas.

Los costos de los vídeos que subo son muy elevados por lo que me es imposible subirlos con periodicidad así que como mi canal ha pegado un bajón importante por inactividad, estoy pensando una alternativa barata o gratuita para combinar con vídeos decentes.

Actualmente tendré unas 60.000 visitas mensuales de media y eso equivale aproximadamente a 80 euros cada tres meses, ya no gano dinero mensual porque si no pasas de 75 al mes te lo guardan para el siguiente.

Como veis el éxito de YouTube radica en subir contenido de interés para el público con cierta periodicidad.

El mínimo es 1 vez a la semana, máximo 3. A no ser que seas gamer con lo cual puedes permitirte subir varios vídeos al día en vez de semanalmente.

Al subir vídeos a YouTube periódicamente escalas posiciones tanto en el vídeo individual como en los relacionados al ver tu vídeo, ya que verás que tanto abajo como a la derecha pasas de ver vídeos de otros a que los tuyos sean los relacionados, tanto de otros YouTubers como de los tuyos propios.

Para vivir completamente de YouTube es evidente que hay que dedicarse a tiempo completo.

Para vivir muy bien de YouTube tienes que ser top 100 de tú país. Te promocionarán, te ofrecerán material el cual reducirá tus costes de producción y te propondrán eventos con los que ganar más dinero.

Imaginad cuantas visitas hacen falta para tener un sueldo de mil eurista.

Ahora entendéis que lo de YouTube es como la lotería? Que es un sueño que sólo los más ingeniosos y constantes lograran alcanzar?

Por último decir que en este caso la constancia ayuda pero no es determinante. Conozco una amiga que sube vídeos cada semana desde hace años y apenas ha avanzado. También conozco casos parecidos pero que un día de la noche a la mañana tienen una gran idea, cambian el formato de su canal, mejoran el contenido y pegan el boom.

Ahora está todo inventado. Recomiendo especializarse en algo muy concreto que capte el mayor rango de público posible y dándole un toque personal.

Os recomiendo el libro "piense y hágase rico", me ayudó mucho en seguir avanzando, aunque sea un libro antiguo. Lo de la constancia y el poder que tienen las ideas es en lo que se basa todo incluido YouTube. Cualquier duda me pongo a vuestra disposición.

P.D.: Los datos de socialblade no se ajustan con la realidad en absoluto.


----------



## ransomraff (1 Mar 2016)

Señor Rosa dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que dice luismarple.
> 
> Tengo un canal con alrededor de 35.000 suscriptores, el cual ahora tengo abandonado por motivos personales.
> 
> ...



Según tus datos millón y medio de visualizaciones al mes. Te han pagado a 0,6 euros por mil visitas, no llegas pero no por tanto a un dolar por cada mil visitas que es lo que se suele estimar.

La cuestión por tanto es como conseguir los dos millones de visitas mensuales. Y para esto creo que no existe la respuesta, si no, no se entienden los numerosos fracasos en tv de muchos programas y series.


Con contenido especializado, luismarple tiene razón, no se pueden conseguir 2 millones de visitas hablando del macrame, pero es un apoyo fenomenal para una tienda.

Y el contenido no especializado ... no todo el mundo vale para ello.


He mirado videos de excel (en español), 40K reproducciones (en dos años) es una cifra ya considerable, apenas unos pocos pasan del millón de reproducciones y la inmensa mayoría no llegan a unos miles.
Dos millones de reproducciones haciendo video-tutoriales implica subir ¿200? vídeos mensuales, unos 10 cada día laborable.

Pongo algunas busquedas para el vídeo 200 más reproducido
(solidworks+youtube+español) tiene 4.500 visitas
(catia+youtube+español) tiene 14.000 visitas
(autocad+youtube+español) tiene 120.000 visitas
(outlook+youtube+español) tiene 120.000 visitas
(contabilidad+youtube+español) tiene 13.000 visitas
(economia+youtube+español) tiene 30.000 visitas
Bonus:
(minecraft+youtube+español) tiene 4.300.000 visitas.


Aclaración:
Si subes 200 vídeos al mes (o en 6 meses), los 200 no pueden estar entre los 200 primeros y es obvio que los 200 que se hagan más tarde, siguientes meses, no estarán sin que dejen de estar algunos de los primeros.
Simplemente no hay aún demanda suficiente para videotutoriales.


----------



## holgazan (1 Mar 2016)

Te pones delante de una cámara y cuentas tu vida diaria.

Familia Carameluchi - YouTube
Una familia española viviendo en Arizona. 
Vídeos diarios de 20 minutos con publicidad de supermercados y restaurantes.

Ruti Beauty&Vlogs - YouTube
Familia de mejicana y japonés en Japón.
Vídeos diarios de 15 minutos con publicidad de productos japoneses.

Verdeliss - YouTube
Verdeliss es una youtuber española de éxito.
Esta si que saca pasta de verdad con sus vídeos.
Vida cotidiana de una familia numerosa, 4 hijos y embarazada de gemelos.
Publicidad de productos de alimentación, ropa y viajes.


----------



## Señor Rosa (1 Mar 2016)

ransomraff dijo:


> Según tus datos millón y medio de visualizaciones al mes. Te han pagado a 0,6 euros por mil visitas, no llegas pero no por tanto a un dolar por cada mil visitas que es lo que se suele estimar.
> 
> La cuestión por tanto es como conseguir los dos millones de visitas mensuales. Y para esto creo que no existe la respuesta, si no, no se entienden los numerosos fracasos en tv de muchos programas y series.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que has dicho tiene sentido.

Sólo una pequeña apreciación, desde mi modesta experiencia en este mundillo.

Cuando me refiero a especializarse no me refiero a hablar del lagarto chino de dos colas o de hacer unboxing de pedidos a tiendas de minerales y fósiles.

Me refiero más bien a pillar un concepto global con un target de público muy amplio y hacer vídeos sobre algo muy específico de ese concepto.

Por ejemplo si eres gamer y estás haciendo vídeos de FIFA (algo que juegan desde niños a adultos mayores) y ves que todo el mundo hace vídeos de abrir sobres (los hay a patadas). Puedes hacer por ejemplo de Clubes Pro, crearte un club e ir viendo todo lo referente a ellos, subir ligas, etc. Documentado todo en vez de hacer lo que hace todo el mundo. Dar consejos sobre el jugador individual, sobre el modo de juego, mostrar la evolución, las diferencias con otros fifas, retar a los equipos de los suscriptores, crear canteras donde puedan jugar los suscriptores, etc.

Es sólo un ejemplo, pero a eso me refiero con especializarse. Hacer algo sobre un concepto muy mainstream, hablando de una cosa muy específica que nadie toca, de una manera muy peculiar aportando tu estilo y con el máximo sentido del humor posible.

Por ejemplo creo que a la mayoría de gente se la suda la electricidad y el bricolaje. Pero he visto canales donde hacen vídeos simples de reparaciones caseras incluso cambiar una bombilla y cosas súper simples hasta más avanzadas. Eso puede ser algo muy útil para muchísima gente. Y el pavo tiene cientos de miles de visitas.

El secreto es ir probando con cosas de interés general.

Muchos conocidos se animan a abrir canales al ver que el mío tiene cierto éxito, a pesar de que tampoco sea la ostia. Pero lo hacen de cosas marcianas que realmente a nadie le interesa.

Yo para empezar miraría canales ya creados de cosas en las que sepas seas bueno o te interesen, mirar cientos de canales de éxito relacionados con lo que te mole e intentar hacer algo diferente sobre ese tema, analizando por qué, cuando y como triunfaron esos canales.


----------



## hydra69 (1 Mar 2016)

crear bombas
cockteles moltov
etc...

eso tiene nicho


----------



## Georgia Hale (1 Mar 2016)

Un programa como bricomania en youtube daria dinero o el decogarden ese.


----------



## RBU o madmax (1 Mar 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Y sus videos están en español? entonces todo es mentira. El maserati y la vida en USA lo está pagando de otro lado.



otro que se auto convence de que no hay youtubers españoles millonarios

willyrex YouTube Stats, Channel Statistics - Socialblade.com

thewillyrex YouTube Stats, Channel Statistics - Socialblade.com

entre los 2 canales mas de 150 millones de visitas mensuales 

haz putas cuentas.


----------



## Avanza (1 Mar 2016)

por ahí creo que van los tiros, más que ganar dinero por clicks deben de ganar dinero por publicidad encubierta.

Me explico, prueban un juego y dicen " lo bueno que es" y demás sin saber el espectador que el que lo dice esta cobrando por decirlo.

Esa es la estrategia que siguen las empresas y youtubers....

Y hay vídeos que lo demuestran.


----------



## Bubble Boy (2 Mar 2016)

Yo tenía un amigo que trabajaba en un cementerio y se hizo Youtuber... porque encontró un buen nicho.

Ba-Dum-Tsssss.

---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 09:36 ----------




hoyosplus dijo:


> Nosotros llevamos dos meses para la friolera cifra de 1.22€
> 
> Tenemos un canal de entretenimiento infantil de YouTube: WELCOME TOYS.
> 
> ...



Los vídeos están currados pero tienen pocas visualizaciones.


----------



## workforfood (2 Mar 2016)

Clonación de vídeos como hace el forero Qualición.

En el mes de dicimebre sacó más de 2000 € sin hacer nada.

ForoCoches - Información


----------



## luismarple (2 Mar 2016)

hoyosplus dijo:


> Nosotros llevamos dos meses para la friolera cifra de 1.22€
> 
> Tenemos un canal de entretenimiento infantil de YouTube: WELCOME TOYS.
> 
> ...



Hay que ser consciente de que antes de ver el primer euro vas a hacer una travesía en el desierto en la que curras como un hijoputa y no ves ni un duro, en internet siempre es así. 

Si además de hacer videos potenciáis adecuadamente el canal con enlaces en foros de madres y ese tipo de sitios podéis conseguir un volumen digno. Y una vez que tengáis unos miles de suscripciones podéis ir ofreciéndoos a fabricantes y distribuidores de juguetes y chuminadas varias para subir un video sobre ellos a vuestro canal. Los dueños de Star Wars os mandarán a tpc y tendréis que seguir subiendo videos de juguettes de mattel sin ver un duro, pero alguna tienda de juguetes artesanos de madera puede estar interesada en pagaros para que subáis un video explicando lo divertidos que son sus juegos. Ahí está la pasta.


----------



## satu (3 Mar 2016)

hydra69 dijo:


> crear bombas
> cockteles moltov
> etc...
> 
> eso tiene nicho



Hace poco metieron en prision provisional a uno que se dedicaba a cosas asi desde hace años, tenia unos 600.000 suscriptores y una vez le borraron el canal pero se lo devolvieron. 



Avanza dijo:


> por ahí creo que van los tiros, *más que ganar dinero por clicks deben de ganar dinero por publicidad encubierta.
> 
> Me explico, prueban un juego y dicen " lo bueno que es" y demás sin saber el espectador que el que lo dice esta cobrando por decirlo.*
> 
> ...



Exacto, eso es lo que he visto yo en todos los canales grandes y me da bastante asco.

Todo el mundo que prueba cualquier cosa solo te dice lo maravilloso que es todo, no les veras hacer una critica mala del producto.

Vamos, una basura de analisis de los que no te puedes fiar, y asi con casi todas las webs.


----------



## PoliMalo (4 Mar 2016)

Ganar dinero con publicidad en internet es muy complicado, necesitas demasiadas visitas, reproducciones en este caso


----------



## KinderWeno (4 Mar 2016)

satu dijo:


> Todo el mundo que prueba cualquier cosa solo te dice lo maravilloso que es todo, no les veras hacer una critica mala del producto.
> 
> Vamos, una basura de analisis de los que no te puedes fiar, y asi con casi todas las webs.



Yo cuando busco algo o tengo que comparar SIEMPRE busco comentarios negativos, gente que cuenta lo malo del producto, así sé que al menos no les están pagando (a no ser que sea la competencia:. Lo bueno ya te lo contarán en la web oficial.


----------

